# Using A download Manager In Firefox



## Maverick340 (Jan 1, 2005)

hi,
The usual download manager of  firfox is quite painful....also u cant resume and save downloads...  
I ws looking for an extension or software that is integrated with firefox 1.0
pls help


----------



## freshseasons (Jan 1, 2005)

Flashgot is the answer for you
  Find it here : *www.flashgot.net/whats


----------



## futuristically_ancient (Jan 1, 2005)

instead, try FLASHGET. its 1 of da best download managers!!!


----------



## ramank (Jan 1, 2005)

amanwannalearn said:
			
		

> hi,
> The usual download manager of  firfox is quite painful....also u *cant resume *and save downloads...
> I ws looking for an extension or software that is integrated with firefox 1.0
> pls help


I think you can pause and resume downloads in firefox default download manager. 
And you can use the extension provided by freshseasons for Flashget.


----------



## futuristically_ancient (Jan 1, 2005)

ramank said:
			
		

> amanwannalearn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ramank (Jan 1, 2005)

futuristically_ancient said:
			
		

> can u temme da website address for freashseasons? n wat does this extension help in doing?


Just install Flashget and install the Flashgot extension for Firefox. Now, when you try to open or download a file, the download manager has an extra option "Flashget". Select that and now Flashget will take over the download. 

Sometimes, it says "Download Manager incorrect function", but Flashget runs in background. Just re-click the file to be downloaded and proceed as above, and it will be OK.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 1, 2005)

Well, i don;t know about u but DAP 5.3 works fine, all i had to do was to copy the dapop.dll to firefox\plugins folder & name it npdap.dll, done


----------



## allindrome (Jan 1, 2005)

Reget Deluxe 4.1.242 with Flashgot exension.The best combination.


----------



## KHUBBU (Jan 2, 2005)

I tried flashgot but got a warning that it is not safe or somthng like that. So didnt continued .


----------



## Vyasram (Jan 2, 2005)

Instead of dap5.3 , you can try dap7.x which is much advanced in features.


----------



## allindrome (Jan 2, 2005)

DAP might be a good download manager but it is ad-ware supported.Although this wouldn't harm your system it certainly eats up your bandwidth.Leave your pc idle on the net and sometimes you will see that DAP is still transmitting transformation.This is because it passes on your surfing habits which might then be used for advertising purposes.I therfore suggest to use any other download manager,personally I use ReGet and have found it to be pretty good as it works with both IE and Firefox.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jan 2, 2005)

Yup Dap's Latest Has Tons of Ad-Aware's.....So Out With It......In My Opinion The Best Has To Go To Internet Download Manager......Its Works Like A Blaze On IE Browser But Not Sure For FireFox.....Just Google For It Mate 8)


----------



## Maverick340 (Jan 2, 2005)

*Flashgot*

I downloaded flashgot but it has a limited option of download managers
so i saw that flashget is there and installed it
well its running fine now but how do i add more download manager to flashgot's list.Also tell me is dap memory efficient or flashget
i mean which hogs less memory cuz i only got 128 mb


----------



## koolbluez (Jan 2, 2005)

I agree with allwyndlima...

Internet Download Manager does work by default for all browsers... even when off it does by default take in downloads.

Also goes for LeechGet & Internet Download Accelerator.

Most of the latest dlmanagers get the dl by default.

Try any one.

BOL


----------



## Maverick340 (Jan 2, 2005)

the problem with most dl managers is that they are not free...DAP is however free.
as far as FLAShGET goes...i ve had a horrible experience...it keep giving errors in middle...v irritating
ill try that dap trick...
hope it works


----------



## swatkat (Jan 3, 2005)

Now dont worry,everyone can use their fav Download mangers in FireFox.Simply use this tool to integrate ur fav download manager to FireFox.
It's aptly called "Download With".
*downloadwith.mozdev.org/
Download it here:-
*downloadwith.mozdev.org/installation.html
Once u got this extension,u can use any download manager to download all file 8) 

Also,if u use Download Express,then u can download a plugin to work with FireFox.


> *Mozilla FireFox plug-in *
> Click here to download MetaProducts Integration plug-in for Mozilla FireFox browser.
> To install the plug-in, please drag and drop the file to FireFox browser window using Windows Explorer. Then please restart FireFox. Now you can use the link right-click menu item "Download Express: download this file." Also, FireFox will offer you to use Download Express to download files.



Some other good FREE downloaders are:-
Download Express
*www.metaproducts.com/mp/mpProducts_Detail.asp?id=18
FreshDownload
*www.freshdevices.com/
StarDownloaderFree
*www.stardownloader.com/
LeechGet
*www.leechget.net/en/


----------



## Maverick340 (Jan 4, 2005)

thanx man...will try


----------



## Maverick340 (Jan 4, 2005)

aww. man The extension doesnt install 
it says that the File is not a valid package!!!
HELP YAAR


----------



## Jatin_T (Jan 4, 2005)

try getting mozilla To update itself..
Tools>Extensions...and click on update..flash got will be on the firl page itslef..it will get installed...and then restart mozilla


----------



## Maverick340 (Jan 5, 2005)

Firefox said that their werent any updates
Well so i installed Leechget 2004 and that seems like a good option
FAst and Clean and easy to use


----------

